# 50% Coupon for Inkbird WIFI Sous Vide Cooker & Instant Read Thermometer IHT-1P Combo！



## Inkbirdbbq (Jun 24, 2022)

Hi everyone,Does anyone need Thermal Immersion Circulator 1000 Watts Precise Cooker with Recipes on APP？Free an instant thermometer to help you measure the temperature of your food.50% coupon for everyone!!

WIFI Sous Vide Cooker & Instant Read Thermometer IHT-1P Combo

Deal: $47.49 VS Regular: $94.99







	

		
			
		

		
	
Click 50% amazon coupon box, Got 2 awesome cooking helper at once！！


----------



## clifish (Jun 24, 2022)

That is great deal on 2 awesome products.  If I already did not have 2 of these I would be all over this.


----------



## mosparky (Jun 24, 2022)

If I still needed one, I'd be all over this.
Fantastic deal for anyone even remotely intrigued by Sous Vide or just finishing sausage in a temp controlled water bath.


----------

